# HeavyBolters VS Lascannons



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

first off im sorry if this is in the wrong place im not sure if this falls under rules or tactics,
but as for points damage and usefullness go ..which is better to have as a heavy wep team for guardsmen, Heavy bolters..or lascannon teams? ( some might suggest mortars but my krieg army gets Heavy mortars so i need something abit more anti-tank/heavy infantry )
cheers guys!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

...heavy bolters suck.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Autocannons.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

autocannons eh...


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd agree autocannons and unless you have something anti-heavy, one squad of lascannons


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd suggest autocannons as well if you were playing codex IG but as you say you've got a krieg army get the anti-tank weapons where you can, you can always use lasguns for anti-infantry.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

lascannons are great, but for the points and BS3 is an issue for only 1 lascannon per squad...better for HWTs. for the squad upgrade i like autocannons, same price as HBs (iirc) and you get a better weapon to kill transports.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

with IG is more about quantity over quality

heavy bolters are good against troops, and since IG guards shoot at 4+ making 50% one shoot weapons are not the best choices 

Usually i do use heavy weapon teams with heavy bolters or missile launchers (frag) 

if i need to hit hard i use veterans with melta guns. far better than the single lascannon.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I think you've answered the Q yourself...you need more anti-tank in your list - HB's won't provide that, so unless you can get enough anti-tank elsewhere in the list take some -
- Lascannons if you come up against AV12/13/14.
- Autocannons if it's AV10/11 (12 at a pinch), but Transports mainly.

Both AC and LC are good at anti-heavy Infantry, but you want multiples to ensure enough damage is done.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

just to make sure im understanding this, if i have three heavy weapons in a HWS can 2 be autocannon and one a lascannon?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, but not the most effecient way to build one...specialising is more effective overall.


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

Missile launchers, can deal with infantry and tanks.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Hellhammer said:


> Missile launchers, can deal with infantry and tanks.


I'm pretty sure DKoK don't have ML HWT's...might be wrong though.


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

Are you using the rules from the Imperial Armor book for the DKoK? Because I haven't read that book in forever and I forgot if they had Missile Launchers. ML and mortars are the best for standard Guard imo


----------

